# Facebook posting of pics during party



## tamster (Jul 27, 2009)

In the past I had done many parties, I too seen pics posted on FB, don't really have an issue with it, as long it is within our friends.


----------



## Killamira (Oct 14, 2009)

I don't see an issue for ourselves. Every year we have a few friends over but this year is our first official party. With each year that passes, we have photos posted and post ourselves. Facebook really wasn't our "thing" but it has been quite helpful at getting our haunt some attention and being able to share the holiday with our out of town friends and family. We did noticed RSVPs came in super fast though, and past years photos of the haunt and small gatherings started to get more comments and likes recently as invited guests looked through our albums. I would think that the notice on the door would help your situation with feeling less intruded, but keep in mind if someone else posts and/or tags you it's out there. Either way have a great party and enjoy the company!


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Not a fan of Facebook at all, and I'm a bit paranoid on the privacy side of things. But assuming all the guests were people we knew and trusted, I don't think it'd even cross my mind. Good of you to be sensitive to her concerns though.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Hmm. As an ultra paranoid type who shuns most forms of social media, what comes immediately to my mind is: hey look at the great inside shots of this house. Oh, and there's their names! And here's their address! Oh look, there's where they keep the keys. And there's a 52" TV in the den and a laptop in the kitchen! Man, we could be in and out of there in three minutes with enough loot to pay for my larceny gloves!

On the flip side, Facebook and the internet in general is so ridiculously huge and bloated it's highly unlikely that this would happen. But I wouldn't like it. Personally, I think the idea of that sign is a little rude, on the other hand people who are glued to their phones during a party are ruder.


----------



## Rob_Raz (Sep 16, 2012)

Unfortunately we are in an era where having a good time just isn't enough. Now people also have the need to show everyone else what a good time they are having. It's your house, your rules, but don't be surprised if there are quite a few less guests at your next gathering. People really will be turned off by being told not to post pics and what not, even if it is annoying as hell.


----------



## jennyjenn39 (Sep 27, 2012)

I agree with Rob_Raz but on the flip side it is YOUR home and you're hosting so it should be YOUR rules regardless of how people may feel about it end of story.


----------



## tweety16_6 (Aug 10, 2011)

i usually post my pics from our party on facebook as well, so couldn't say No to my friends either. but i guess as long as they don't have their profile on public ( but only for their own friends) and my adress isn't included i wouldn't mind!
And also my house is not really easily recognised around halloween because there is so much halloween stuff out people wouldn't see a lot of the "real house" anyway.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I don't mind the Facebook posts, ESP if they post photos often that's my best source for getting party pics. But if she feels uncomfortable by all means post a sign


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Sorry, I'm on your wife's side on this one. Hubby and I were appalled that our neighbors were taking pics of people at their party and posting them on Facebook, especially without asking people ahead of time. We felt we were there to share time with everyone and have a nice time, not to be part of their publicity photos that they couldn't wait to post. A need to feel popular? Very tacky, intrusive and a violation of privacy. 

As you can tell we're not fans of all social media. If people want to post pics of their kids and family and inside of their house and ultimately never know where they are for forever on out, can't say much about it; but these photos aren't being stored on your hard drive server after all, that you can make sure get destroyed at some point; so you really don't ever know what happens to them. I'm not really a fan of posting your kids' pics either and clearly they aren't at an age of consent.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

wow... I take it as a compliment when people post pics of the party and I think anyone should expect it now. 

To me it is saying "Look at this cool party I went to!".

I love having my pics on my facebook as an extra means of storage and so all my friends and family can see what I'm up to... I love getting to work on Monday and checking my facebook to see all the pics that others have posted of the party.

I would be really put off if I was at a party and someone told me not to post any pics of it on Facebook unless they had a really good reason. 

I mean, its your house... but what are you going to say to people when they ask why?

"We think criminals look up people's facebooks to see what they have in their house thats worth stealing"... that says crazy paranoid to me.... just an opinion. 

But yes, I hate when people are glued to their phones at parties or ANYTIME really. I understand that point... but I don't see it as my business what they're doing on their phone during the party.


----------



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

It's your call. I wouldn't be offended either way if someone told me, and I use FB. Some people are giving away too much personal info at times. One guy I know posted about how he was at the shore for the weekend and kept sending updates, and sure enough his house got robbed. Either way have fun at your party!


----------



## yummum29 (Oct 22, 2008)

I am a facebook user. I also post pics. But before I take a picture of anyone , anywhere, I always ask if it's ok I post. If they say no, I don't. Also, I NEVER post an unflattering picture, or a picture that casts someone in a negative light. That being said, most people don't care what they post. It is your house and your rules. I do think that you could be more polite about the sign, maybe : " we request that you do not post pictures on Facebook" , or "please do not tag anyone without their permission" I am pretty sure that a robber is going to know that you have a tv, computer, etc. I don't worry about that so much. I am also a firm believer that in this day , if you don't want it out there, don't do it. Someone is going to go against your wishes. It is just a sad fact.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Stochey said:


> "We think criminals look up people's facebooks to see what they have in their house thats worth stealing"... that says crazy paranoid to me....





Paul Melniczek said:


> One guy I know posted about how he was at the shore for the weekend and kept sending updates, and sure enough his house got robbed.


Now imagine if, on top of telling people he's out of town, he had recent photos of a party that was at his house? And "friends only"? How many people here _actually_ *only* allow close RL friends on this list? People tell me I'm overly paranoid. It's stories like this that make me feel like I'm not paranoid enough.


----------



## ChrisW (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks much for all of your comments and opinions! It's really not the paranoid "We're gonna get robbed!", idea, but more of a courtesy thing. In fact my wife is on FB more than I am. And we have alot of props and photo ops in and around the house, so we do expect people to take pictures. 
Hey, you've given us some great food for thought, I knew my HF buds would come through!


----------



## LaBruja (Oct 16, 2010)

Stochey said:


> I love getting to work on Monday and checking my facebook to see all the pics that others have posted of the party.


Ummm aren't you supposed to be WORKING at work? LOL Surprised you can get on to FB Most work sites have that blocked


----------



## TrixieSix66 (Sep 11, 2012)

Stochey said:


> wow... I take it as a compliment when people post pics of the party and I think anyone should expect it now.
> 
> To me it is saying "Look at this cool party I went to!".
> 
> ...


I agree with all your statements 100%. If someone told me I couldn't post my own photos on FB I would probably leave. That's just my honest opinion.


----------



## tgoodman (Sep 25, 2009)

I think you have to realize this is the age we're living in now, like it or not. Social media is here to stay and it needs to be considered when planning things like Halloween parties. Don't want a photo of you in black face to end up all over Facebook with people calling you "racist"? Better choose another costume. Our Halloween party pics get posted to my Facebook page. If people tell me they don't want their picture posted, I'll honor that, of course; also, if they're in compromising positions or in otherwise unflattering situations, I don't post those pics. Part of the fun for everyone at our parties has BEEN taking photos and uploading them to Facebook. But, I agree if you post that note on the door, you will tick people off and probably have less guests the next year. It's also YOUR party, your rules, though.


----------



## Danceswithdoom (Sep 18, 2012)

I can see it either way. I can understand not wanting to be posted on Facebook, and stating so. But then again, people like showing pictures of the fun they had. I think as long as they arent taking inappropriate pictures (someone in an unflattering pose, getting boozed, etc), its fine. But your house your rules. If you say take your shoes off at the door, they should respect it. Same goes with posting pictures of your home on Facebook.


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

The world needs to relax and everyone needs to chill. Stop worrying, have fun, enjoy the night. Like it, share it, don't worry about it.


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

We had our 15th Annual Boo Bash on 10/06. This is the second year that guests were posting on facebook as the night went on. Some photos were pretty good. I am not a member of facebook, although my wife is. It does not bother me at all. If it adds to the guests enjoyment, I am fine with it. 

I'm not worried about a few photos of my house interior being posted, as I have a state of the art security system and unlucky intruders run the risk of experiencing high dosage, high velocity lead poisoning if they do make it in. 

Eric


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Knowing some of my friends, pics of my party are likely to show up on Facebook. I'm not a user but I get that a lot of people are. I guess its something of a compliment that people would want to post pics of my party. Possible break ins aside, we have to remember, it's Halloween! It's when we get to dress up and be someone else and do things we don't do the rest of the year! Hopefully anyone seeing pics of Halloween madness will understand the context.


----------



## Elise (Oct 8, 2010)

Stochey said:


> wow... I take it as a compliment when people post pics of the party and I think anyone should expect it now.
> 
> To me it is saying "Look at this cool party I went to!".
> 
> ...


This is exactly how I feel too. To me, facebook photo postings are the modern equivalent of photo albums and I can't imagine telling my friends not to share any pictures of their lives that involve me and/or my house. I think it's nice to have witnesses to our lives and being social is a good thing. 

Also, I don't worry much about being robbed because of facebook postings because 1) People were robbed way before there was facebook, 2) I've got absolutely nothing worth stealing in my house, and 3) if I lived my life trying to avoid all potential threats I'd end up completely alone and sad - it wouldn't be a life worth living. I'm just not that attached to my things, but it's probably because I've never had the money to have awesome things lol.


----------



## 13ghosts (Aug 16, 2008)

Rob_Raz said:


> Unfortunately we are in an era where having a good time just isn't enough. Now people also have the need to show everyone else what a good time they are having. It's your house, your rules, but don't be surprised if there are quite a few less guests at your next gathering. People really will be turned off by being told not to post pics and what not, even if it is annoying as hell.


I totally agree. Most people now use their phones as their main camera, when people are having fun they like to share it with friends. If someone doesn't want to be tagged in photos without their permission they need to edit their FB settings. I barely post on FB, and if I saw a sign like that as I was walking in to a party, I would be irritated, I totally agree there would be less guests next year....


----------



## Kcscrapper (Oct 12, 2012)

This is why I don't have a Facebook


----------



## gooosehunter (Oct 13, 2008)

As long as the people are not posting any questionable photos of the party goers, it is ok in my book. Several years ago there were some younger girls at our party (early 20's) and they were just a bit wild for several people at the event. Especially when the tops came off and everyone jumped into the spa. Ahhh...the memories. My party actually has it's own facebook page for people to share photos. Unfortunately, this will be the first time in 8 years we will not have our annual party.


----------



## roarimaraptor (Oct 1, 2010)

Stochey said:


> wow... I take it as a compliment when people post pics of the party and I think anyone should expect it now.
> 
> To me it is saying "Look at this cool party I went to!".
> 
> ...



I'm a little late to the thread, but I wanted to weigh in. I agree with this totally. It is your house and your party, so you set the rules. So if it's that big of a deal or your wife is that uncomfortable, then by all means tell people not to post pictures. But be prepared for some questions and possibly some backlash. Part of the fun for me personally is taking pics and posting them on FB and I would definitely be put off if I was told I wasn't "allowed" to. I wouldn't necessarily leave the party, but I'd think twice about attending next year.


----------



## Nepboard (Sep 21, 2009)

Sorry but I am a big no. I have had to ask that pics be removed in the past. Just bad taste is all.


----------



## Nikita (Sep 21, 2009)

I get your wife's concern. I post loads and loads of pictures on FB, but I always have certain boundaries: people that I know are not on FB, I don't mention their names (there must be a reason why they don't have an account), no bedrooms, laundry etc (to private) and I always make sure you can't see where the house's location is, so no pictures out the window or of the house with the street sign / house number on it etc. I ask the same respect from other. When they do post something I don't appreciate, I send them a private message asking for removal, and they always oblige. Anyone can understand that it's an unflattering picture, or too private, or perhaps you don't want your boss to see how drunk you got. That's common sense. I would however, suggest to check FB thouroughly the days after the party, so you can ask for removal before it's been around the world. XD Same goes for Youtube films btw. Good luck and good partying!


----------

